# Livery around Reading/Henley



## QueenDee_ (17 April 2018)

I'm potentially re-locating to the Reading/Henley area for a new job, so I am just trying to see how feasible it would be to relocate my horse as well (currently kept on own land at my parents' house).

What sort of price is DIY and part livery in this area?

Are there any areas that you would suggest are particularly good for horses (good hacking?) and are there any yards that you would recommend in the area?

Thanks!


----------



## Sophire (26 April 2018)

DIY - £120-180pcm. Plus all forage/ bedding/ feed etc.
PART - Anywhere from £400-800pcm depending on facilities etc.

Between Reading and Henley there are plenty of yards, if you could narrow it down I can help more?


----------

